# 6 kleine Fische tot - Hilfe!



## Starion1 (6. Aug. 2020)

Hi! Bin neu hier und brauche dringend Hilfe. 
Ich muss etwas ausholen um die Gegebenheiten zu erklären...

Hab seit letztem Jahr Mai einen Teich(Folie) mit kleinem Bachlauf im Garten. Er hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 2,5 Meter und ist rund. Tiefe ca. 75-80cm. Der Teich hat auch eine Flachwasserzone. Somit müsste er ca. 3000-3500 Liter haben. Habe wirklich genug Pflanzen im Teich, da mir eine möglichst natürliche Anlage wichtig war. Mittlerweile allerdings wächst das __ Hornkraut und die __ Wasserpest ziemlich heftig.

Im Teich habe ich einen selbstgebauten Filter. Er besteht aus einer Pumpe am Grund des Filtergehäuses und darüber sind Filtermatten, Filterwatte und Zeolith Steine. Die Pumpe pumpt das geklärte Wasser über einen Schlauch in einen kleinen Bachlauf, dieser wiederum leitet das Wasser über einen kleinen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.

Angefangen habe ich letztes Jahr mit 4 kleinen Shubunkins (5cm). 
Der Teich hat sich gut entwickelt und hatte letztes Jahr sogar Super klares Wasser. Einmal kurz ein Fadenalgen Problem, dass ich aber relaitiv schnell mit Söll Fadenalgen Mittel in den Griff bekam.
Dann haben sich die Fische im Sommer vermehrt. Es schwammen auf einmal gut 10 kleine Fische herum.
Null Probleme mit Wasserwerten usw. Alles im grünen Bereich.

Nach einem relativ milden Winter, konnte ich die Fische im Teich lassen und sie waren dieses Jahr im Frühjahr bei guter Gesundheit. Aber seit dem sind die vormals kleinen 10 Fische logischerweise ein Stück grösser geworden.
Ein grösserer Fisch wurde gestohlen. Keine Ahnung ob von zweibeinigen oder vierbeinigen Dieben. Folge, es wurde ein Netz über den Teich gespannt.
Somit sind nun 3 grosse __ Shubunkin a 10 cm und gut 10 a 5 cm im Teich. Und mittlerweile wieder einige kleine vom diesjährigen Nachwuchs. Ich dachte mir noch, dass wird langsam zu viel...

Seit einigen Wochen ist das Wasser trüb. Grünlich und dunkel in der Mitte. Hab trotz neuem Filtermaterial, das bisher nicht in den Griff bekommen. Vor einigen Tagen haben die Fische ein merkwürdiges Verhalten gezeigt. Normalerweise kommen Sie und fressen bei Fütterung wie verrückt. Aber da waren sie eher zurückhaltend. Ich meine auch das sie inaktiver waren. Und vereinzelt sah ich Fische an der Oberfläche mit geöffneten Maul. Luftholen? Da schellten bei mir schon die Alarmglocken.
Desweiteren fand ich einen kleinen toten Babyfisch. 
Vorgestern habe ich dann die Wasserwerte überprüft, mit Streifentest. Sah so aus als ob der Nitritwert etwas erhöht war. Aber immer noch im normalen Bereich. Sofern die Streifentests das genau anzeigen...
Ich vermutet dass entweder eine Vergiftung in der Luft lag oder das der Sauerstoff nicht genug war. 
Hab dann ein Söll Biobooster gekauft und etwas eingetröpfelt. 
Desweiteren habe ich 2 Lüftersteine in den Teich gelassen um die Sauerstoffanreicherung zu erhöhen.

Und heute? Weitere 5 tote Babyfische. Die anderen haben wieder gut gefressen und waren sehr aktiv. 
Kann es sein dass mit dem Wasser etwas nicht stimmt bzw. stimmte und die Babyfische anfälliger sind?
Das Wasser ist immer noch trüb. Grünlich dunkel. 

Was kann ich machen? Soll ich mir einen Tropfentest zur genaueren Abklärung des Problems kaufen?
Mir ist klar, dass der Besatz wahrscheinlich ein Problem ist, aber ich dachte ich könnte noch bis nächstes Jahr warten um "auszudünnen".


----------



## Turbo (7. Aug. 2020)

Salü
Willkommen im Forum.
Würde als Sofortmassnahme einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.
5-10 cm Dreckwasser raus und neues rein.
Je nach Teichform und Flachwasser Anteil auch etwas mehr.
Das vielleicht sogar in mehreren Schritten bis die 10cm erreicht sind.
Allenfalls in einigen Tagen wiederholen.
Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen musst du darauf achten, das sich die Wassertemperatur nicht zu schnell stark verändert. Dieser Stress kann sonst Krankheiten auslösen.
Zusätzlich Strömung reinbringen, so das die Wasseroberfläche aufgewirbelt wird und dadurch Sauerstoff in die tieferen Wasserschichten kommt.
Viel Erfolg.

Nachtrag: Wenn du keine Chemie einsetzt wäre jetzt für einige Wochen der Einsatz von Kohle, welche allfällige Giftstoffe rausfiltert eine prüfenswerte Filtererweiterung


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2020)

Dauerstress, erst wenig Sauerstoff dann viel Sauerstoff und dann noch Chemie.
Ist doch kein Wunder das deine Fische abka--en.


----------



## teichinteressent (7. Aug. 2020)

> Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen musst du darauf achten, ...


Achten ist gut! Das geht nur mit einem Meßgerät.
Ab zum Baumarkt und hol dir ein Poolthermometer!

Sind die 28°C erreicht, mit Teilwasserwechsel das Wasser runter kühlen. Sauerstoff ist dann auch wichtig.


----------



## Starion1 (7. Aug. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü
> Willkommen im Forum.
> Würde als Sofortmassnahme einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.
> 5-10 cm Dreckwasser raus und neues rein.
> ...



Danke Dir, für die hilfreiche Antwort. Hatte das auch schon im Kopf, mit dem Teilwasserwechsel. Hab einen kleinen Solarspringbrunnen hinzugefügt.
Werde heute dann einen Teil des Wassers auswechseln! Ist Wasser aus der Regentonne besser oder soll ich aus dem Brunnen nehmen? Das Wasser aus dem Brunnen kommt aus einem Wasserspeicher für die Gartenanlage.


----------



## Starion1 (7. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Dauerstress, erst wenig Sauerstoff dann viel Sauerstoff und dann noch Chemie.
> Ist doch kein Wunder das deine Fische abka--en.



Ja, habe echt auch Bauchschmerzen mit der Chemie gehabt... Ich hasse eigentlich sowas. Aber wusste mir im Moment nicht anderst zu helfen. 

Ist das normal das erst die kleinen Fische sterben?


----------



## Starion1 (7. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Achten ist gut! Das geht nur mit einem Meßgerät.
> Ab zum Baumarkt und hol dir ein Poolthermometer!
> 
> Sind die 28°C erreicht, mit Teilwasserwechsel das Wasser runter kühlen. Sauerstoff ist dann auch wichtig.



Hab einen Thermometer! Bisher war die Temperatur nicht über 26 Grad. Was allerdings noch kommen kann.


----------



## teichinteressent (7. Aug. 2020)

Apropos Bauchschmerzen: Das Wasser aus dem Brunnen kommt aus einem Wasserspeicher für die Gartenanlage.

Ich hätte bei abgestandenem Wasser auch Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Starion1 (7. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Apropos Bauchschmerzen: Das Wasser aus dem Brunnen kommt aus einem Wasserspeicher für die Gartenanlage.
> 
> Ich hätte bei abgestandenem Wasser auch Bauchschmerzen.



Leitungswasser ist nicht vorhanden. Also woher nehmen? :-(

Hier die Wasserwert am 04.08.
Nitrat 0
Nitrit 0,29
Gesamthärte 4
Karbonhärte 10
PH 7,5
chlor 0
Kohlendioxid 0

Nach den Massnahmen am 06.08.
Nitrat 0
Nitrit 0,09
Gesamthärte 5
Karbonhärte 10
PH 7,3
chlor 0
Kohlendioxid 15


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2020)

Starion1 schrieb:


> Wasser aus der Regentonne besser oder soll ich aus dem Brunnen nehmen? Das Wasser aus dem Brunnen kommt aus einem Wasserspeicher für die Gartenanlage.


 
Man richtiges frisches Wasser aus der Leitung oder trinkst du ne Selters die angefangen und 5 Tage alt ist.


----------



## Turbo (7. Aug. 2020)

So schlecht sehen die Wasserwerte ja glaub nicht aus. Habe aber schon Jahre kein Teich-Testset mehr in den Händen gehabt. 
Das Hauptproblem dürfte der Sauerstoffmangel und der Temperaturanstieg gewesen sein. 
Wasserwechsel ist für mich das Allheilmittel für fast alles. 
Da lohnt es sich bei Bedarf auch einige 100 Meter Schlauch zu kaufen. Teich ohne Frischwasser und Strom gibt meist früher oder später Probleme.


----------

